# Holy ****



## ZeWarrior (Jul 10, 2007)

Okay, today I went to the beach, while I was coming back I saw a 360 ( console, Premium ), A Control, and Gears of Wars ( WOO ). I bought some cables in radioshack... And it turns out it had the red ring of death. Though what I plan on doing is sending it to microsoft to getting it repaired! So basically I got 450$ worths of stuff for free!


----------



## science (Jul 10, 2007)

Hahaha who just leaves a 360 lying on the beach?


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 10, 2007)

Not on the beach it was on the side of the street.... I was driving home and I saw it. Stopped the car ( obviously, who jumps out of the window? ) Picked it up and ran away. It was with a bunch of garbage.


----------



## SlyGuy (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice find!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 10, 2007)

FINALLY I have had my chinese cookie not lie to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It said my lucky numbers were 7,10 ,0,7. And just look at today's date.


----------



## spokenrope (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> Not on the beach it was on the side of the street.... I was driving home and I saw it. Stopped the car ( obviously, who jumps out of the window? ) Picked it up and ran away. It was with a bunch of garbage.



Still the question remains: who just throws their 360 away?

Great find though.  It's like winning the videogame lottery.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't know :\ My guess is they were tired of getting f*cked by microsoft? Like most people.. haha.


----------



## iTech (Jul 10, 2007)

You ever seen that movie called The Game?

Maybe there's a camera inside watching your every move, and there's a receiver embedded and plugging the XBOX in will have a newscaster tell you "Welcome To The Gayme".


Happened to me with a soldering iron once...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 10, 2007)

No I did not >_>


----------



## iTech (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> No I did not >_>


that's a shame - very good movie. One of my favorites.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_(film)

If I remember correctly, the guy finds a doll somewhere near or in his house, which seemed to contain some shit relevant to the rest of the movie (A key, a camera, ... I forgot)
That moment signals the beginning of The Game, which is like a roleplaying game only in real life. Perhaps someone put that XBOX360 out there for you to find, and it will mark the beginning of your own Game. Or maybe it just contains hidden crack and a perp threw it out of his car as cops chased him.. which is even better!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 10, 2007)

Okay...


----------



## tenchan4 (Jul 10, 2007)

the game was an awesome movie. I'd suggest it for anyone.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 10, 2007)

I was gonna say I was surprised you were having trouble finding a 360 in stores, never heard of them being hard to find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but finding a 360 on the street, with a game and controller no less is pretty rare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I only ever see couches on the side of the street


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 11, 2007)

Rare, indeed.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 11, 2007)

Wow, would you have to buy the warranty for repair? If not, I'm gonna scout for trashed 360 around beaches!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 11, 2007)

No, because of microsofts NEW 3 YEAR WARRANTY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. All 360s are covered until 2008.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 11, 2007)

Woah  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe someone didn't know about the A/S extensions and trashed it heh


----------



## hanman (Jul 11, 2007)

*sigh* why can't stuff like this happen to me?  i have to resort to referral sites for my free gear


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(hanman @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> *sigh* why can't stuff like this happen to me?Â i have to resort to referral sites for my free gear


Yeah, the only thing I got for free, was a GB brick broken in half that I saw in front of my moms/my car.

I'd love to encounter a Wii/PS3/360 anywhere


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 12, 2007)

Good luck seeing a PS3 on the streets.

I once saw a Wii box on the street, but when I got closer to it, I noticed "Display Box". Pfft.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 12, 2007)

Funny, stuff like this never happens to me >_>


----------



## superrob (Jul 13, 2007)

Haha this sounds like pokemon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I love to encounter a wild Wii/360/ps3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But something like that would never happen to me.
And if it does my parrents would never allow me to take it


----------



## spas (Jul 14, 2007)

I want to find me some half broken electronix!

I have never found any electronics before


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 14, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Jul 13 2007 said:


> Haha this sounds like pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What would they do with it?


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 15, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> Good luck seeing a PS3 on the streets.



Well the chances of that are pretty high. Imagine the situation:

_A guy get's drunk one night and accidentally buys a PS3. He wakes up the next morning and thinks, "What the hell is this shit?", and throws it onto the street._

It DOES happen.


----------



## superrob (Jul 15, 2007)

Well i found a tamagotchi Version 2 before.
It was dead and i used it for a smashing movie on youtube xD.


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 15, 2007)

I found a half unreeled 8-track tape on the side of the road once.
Outlaws Greatest Hits
Green grass and high tides forever, baby!


----------



## loathsome (Jul 15, 2007)

I found a quarter when I put my pants on today.

Yay.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 16, 2007)

One time I found like 10 quarters in a row embedded in a pile of earth while walking past a construction site. It looked like someone actually took the time to embed them by hand, didn't look like it was accidentally dropped or pressed, whole surface of coins were showing, just embedded.


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 16, 2007)

QUOTE(iTech @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> If I remember correctly, the guy finds a doll somewhere near or in his house, which seemed to contain some shit relevant to the rest of the movie (A key, a camera, ... I forgot)


sounds like a Jumanji rip-off  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I once found a 20€ bill lying on the street...no X360, though


----------



## Da Foxx (Jul 17, 2007)

I was in grade 4? Anyways I found a wallet and it had 100 dollars in there. No I didn't return the wallet because I threw it away and keeped the money.


----------



## bluebright (Jul 17, 2007)

I love you. You are so cool People who find stuff like that should be given a medal or something.

Is it the best feeling in the world or what!


----------



## dank414 (Jul 17, 2007)

answer probably was PARENTS threw it away so the kids couldn't play or send it in for repairs.


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 17, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jul 10 2007 said:


> Okay, today I went to the beach, while I was coming back I saw a 360 ( console, Premium ), A Control, and Gears of Wars ( WOO ). I bought some cables in radioshack... And it turns out it had the red ring of death. Though what I plan on doing is sending it to microsoft to getting it repaired! So basically I got 450$ worths of stuff for free!



It's my little brother's! We've been looking everywhere for it!

Just post it off as soon as possible and I'll refund the cost (will $30 be enough?)


----------



## GirAiD (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Mortenga @ Jul 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jul 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck seeing a PS3 on the streets.
> ...


not after he sees the receipt


----------



## acrocosm (Jul 18, 2007)

I have found an IMB laptop on an airport, 2 PCs on the street (PIII and Pentium) within this year and once around xmas '98 I was outside a store when a kid around 10y came out and the alarm started ringing. He left a boxed GBC at the corner outside and just walked casualy away when the store manager caught him and took him inside to search him. Sortly afterwards he came out happy since they did not find anything on him and went straight to the corner. Then I remember a terrified, sad and desparate face looking arround me, my friends, the people passing by, the corner... I bet you all know what I had in my backpack apart from books


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(GirAiD @ Jul 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Mortenga @ Jul 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jul 12 2007 said:
> ...



Lol. He might need Glasses? And broke them


----------



## nintendofreak (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(acrocosm @ Jul 17 2007 said:


> I have found an IMB laptop on an airport, 2 PCs on the street (PIII and Pentium) within this year and once around xmas '98 I was outside a store when a kid around 10y came out and the alarm started ringing. He left a boxed GBC at the corner outside and just walked casualy away when the store manager caught him and took him inside to search him. Sortly afterwards he came out happy since they did not find anything on him and went straight to the corner. Then I remember a terrified, sad and desparate face looking arround me, my friends, the people passing by, the corner... I bet you all know what I had in my backpack apart from books



Stories of people ranting about how "l33t" of theives they are make me sick... 
Having a family owned business, I would HATE if anyone stole anything...


----------



## acrocosm (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(acrocosm @ Jul 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I have found an IMB laptop on an airport, 2 PCs on the street (PIII and Pentium) within this year and once around xmas '98 I was outside a store when a kid around 10y came out and the alarm started ringing. He left a boxed GBC at the corner outside and just walked casualy away when the store manager caught him and took him inside to search him. Sortly afterwards he came out happy since they did not find anything on him and went straight to the corner. Then I remember a terrified, sad and desparate face looking arround me, my friends, the people passing by, the corner... I bet you all know what I had in my backpack apart from books
> ...









   I did not stole anything. Perhaps you could say that I "stole" GBC but that was already stolen by someone else. Plus that store is in no way a family bussines but a large string of stores with quite high prices. The PCs I found them next to the waste bins ...as for the laptop it was outside the airport. You would have reported that and given it to the aiport's security to return it to the owner? don't make me laugh. It would have never reached its rightfull owner. And tell me something if you find a wallet on teh street with no id, just money you would have taken that to the police of course right? coz you are a nice, kind, family business owner eh?

people who do not know what they are saying and tag others make me sick...


----------



## MaHe (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(acrocosm @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> Â  *I did not stole anything. Perhaps you could say that I "stole" GBC but that was already stolen by someone else.* Plus that store is in no way a family bussines but a large string of stores with quite high prices. The PCs I found them next to the waste bins ...as for the laptop it was outside the airport. You would have reported that and given it to the aiport's security to return it to the owner? don't make me laugh. It would have never reached its rightfull owner. *And tell me something if you find a wallet on teh street with no id, just money you would have taken that to the police of course right? coz you are a nice, kind, family business owner eh?*
> 
> people who do not know what they are saying and tag others make me sick...Â


That doesn't make you any less of a thief ... and besides, that wasn't like finding a wallet with no ID on the street - you knew exactly where the Game Boy came from.


----------



## chalupa (Jul 18, 2007)

this is a piracy forum.... aren't we all thieves?


----------



## 1man1dream (Jul 18, 2007)

So that's where I left my 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





JK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great find mate >.


----------



## acrocosm (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(acrocosm @ Jul 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Â  *I did not stole anything. Perhaps you could say that I "stole" GBC but that was already stolen by someone else.* Plus that store is in no way a family bussines but a large string of stores with quite high prices. The PCs I found them next to the waste bins ...as for the laptop it was outside the airport. You would have reported that and given it to the aiport's security to return it to the owner? don't make me laugh. It would have never reached its rightfull owner. *And tell me something if you find a wallet on teh street with no id, just money you would have taken that to the police of course right? coz you are a nice, kind, family business owner eh?*
> ...




apparently with that i was refering to the laptop sir... it makes perfect common sense doesn't it?
and yes I "stole" in a way from a thieve but anyway there was no way I was gonna pick that up from the street and give it back to those corp people, ever! I could had left it for that kid who originaly stole it to pick up but he also needed to learn that stealing is bad  and deserves punishment. There


----------



## TLSpartan (Jul 18, 2007)

Acrocosm 2 wrongs don't make a right


----------



## acrocosm (Jul 18, 2007)

i can't say i understant what you mean

capitalism/corps/money hungry fat asses make like 1641524759441876527419846546843 wrongs a day and still many think it's right


----------



## TLSpartan (Jul 18, 2007)

What I mean is just because the kid stole from a so called "evil" corporation doesn't mean that you can steal the stolen GBC.It doesn't make it right because there overpriced. You could have just as easily given it back to the store


----------



## acrocosm (Jul 18, 2007)

we disagree in that. like nintendofreak, we have have been the owners of business and I know excactly how it is to stay on a shop for 10+ hours to earn a living and have some suckers stealing from you.

In any other case yes, I would have given it back. But in cases like the one I mentioned there is just no way I would have done that. Of course I would never steal myself on the first place even from them

an eye for an eye and a candy for a candy, that's my motif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm one of the kindest and more sincere persons you have ever met as long as you are just ok towards me but if you try to take advantage, cheat or in any other way try to so something negative to me I might forgive you the first time and just remote myself but if you insist it's an open war for me and i'll use the same wepons against you

...of course that's not for you spartan we are just having a debate...


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 18, 2007)

Lol, How did my thread of me finding a 360 turnout to be a '' Stealing is okay, if you ''Insert reason here'' vs '' Stealing is never okay, you should always return it'' :|


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(chalupa @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> this is a piracy forum.... aren't we all thieves?


Pirate != Thief
But which would you say was worse? Running into a store and stealing a game or quietly sit at home and download a ROM? Because in the law's eyes, the latter is worse.

- Sam


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 18, 2007)

My mate found £500 lying the road before...It was all wrapped up in a bundle. Lucky bastard!


----------



## assassinz (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(chalupa @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> this is a piracy forum.... aren't we all thieves?



No, my friend, we are not thieves. We download roms that are freely available to everyone on the internet. There is no crime at all in that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










We are not theives, but mere bystanders who happen to find these roms lying in the hidden streets of the internet. Similar to finding an XBOX or trash on your local streets.


----------



## flai (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(assassinz @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(chalupa @ Jul 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > this is a piracy forum.... aren't we all thieves?
> ...



Thats the same thing as stealing man. We just don't give a fuck.


----------



## acrocosm (Jul 18, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> Lol, How did my thread of me finding a 360 turnout to be a '' Stealing is okay, if you ''Insert reason here'' vs '' Stealing is never okay, you should always return it'' :|




ummm finding stollen goods and not returning them is quite a different thing than actually stealing. To be precise I would compare that with waiting for a friend to finish downloading a pirate movie/game and then enjoying that with him. This would make you a pirate too wouldn't it? And as much a criminal as I am hahahahahahah


----------



## ozzyzak (Jul 19, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Jul 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(assassinz @ Jul 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(chalupa @ Jul 18 2007 said:
> ...



QFT.  Nice to see someone who engages in illegal activity own up and not make excuses for it.  I fall in this category as well, not trying to be a goody good or anything...


----------

